
Kikkuli, 1345 BCE: Training the Chariot Horse - benbreen
http://www.imh.org/exhibits/online/legacy-of-the-horse/kikkuli-1345-bce/
======
arbie
It's incredible how process definition and adherence provided a competitive
advantage even thousands of years ago.

~~~
dzonga
efficiency of having a simple system in place.

------
amitprayal
Kikkuli was a sanskrit speaking hindu

